# Other O Gauge Forums



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

This is the only forum that I currently post on but I do visit other O Gauge forums to see what else is happening in the world of electric trains. I still check out OGR even though they sent me packing without an explanation. I get over to MTJ every now & then to see what the grumpy old men have to complain about. CTT is pretty much quiet anymore, not much happening over there. The new forum, OGF has a few interesting posts but it is more like a social gathering than a information source. Lately they seem to have joined the MTJ mode of grumpy old men postings.

Are there any other O Gauge forums worth visiting ?

Bill


----------



## Desperado (Mar 14, 2021)

seayakbill said:


> This is the only forum that I currently post on but I do visit other O Gauge forums to see what else is happening in the world of electric trains. I still check out OGR even though they sent me packing without an explanation. I get over to MTJ every now & then to see what the grumpy old men have to complain about. CTT is pretty much quiet anymore, not much happening over there. The new forum, OGF has a few interesting posts but it is more like a social gathering than a information source. Lately they seem to have joined the MTJ mode of grumpy old men postings.
> 
> Are there any other O Gauge forums worth visiting ?
> 
> Bill


Not that I know of; but I have not been on forums as much as others. I would say though that I really have no desire to check other forums - not to be a "schill" for this one - but I have found this one to be / have everything I could want. My point is - I can't imagine another forum would have something better, or different enough, than this one.


----------



## Longvallon (9 mo ago)

Deleted - Sorry


----------



## Bryan Moran (Jan 15, 2017)

I visit here at least once daily. I lost track of the name and location of the forum where the birthday crowd went to, started. I think I am a member there, but I can't recall my sign on and password. Recoverable, I know, but it would not be forgotten if I visited more and thought it was a great resource. 

I go to OGR forum often - mostly the for sale and such. I am not a member nor am I allowed to be until I at least buy subscriptions to the forum and the magazine. That is "somewhat" of an improvement over where I was 6 months ago when I was banned for no particular reason. 

Since I am able to browse there and get updates, I am not in a hurry to pay to join OGR and I support OGR by buying the print magazine at least 2 times a year. I also frequent their sponsors. 

I don't know the other forums.


----------



## superwarp1 (Dec 13, 2016)

I mostly post on OGR, and check this forum daily. I don't check MTJ anymore and as for OGF, I left them in the dust last year for many reasons. I forgot all about CTT but have no desire to check them out either.

I do belong to one O gauge trains group on Face Book


----------



## Mixed Freight (Aug 31, 2019)

seayakbill said:


> Are there any other O Gauge forums worth visiting ?
> 
> Bill


Not that I've found.

But that being said, I really haven't looked for any lately, either (probably at least a good 6 months ago or longer).


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

I’m a member at OGR and OGF, but I consider this one my home forum. There is very rarely any animosity or drama here and the few guys that have instigated that nonsense in the past have been relatively nice lately.

I am sometimes active at OGR, but not lately. OGR is the best one I know of for selling or buying O gauge trains. And I enjoy the OGR breakfasts before Allentown meets.

Some of the people that went to OGF are good guys and I do miss their posts. Seems like there is too much drama there and trashing guys that I think of as the good guys. But I must say that the only time I’ve gone there for quite a while is when someone here points to that kind of behavior.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

i'm a member of OGR and OGF as well, but i seldom go there to check anything ... as well as the [mostly] N scale forums .. couple of those .... mostly just here is where i post ...it's well into the HO side, where i am as well, lol


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

I've been on 3 forums over the past 8 years now, starting with the OGR forum, then this one, then the OGF. Seems I was active on each one for 2-3 years, then moved on to the next one. I'm sure the reasons for our "forum migrations" are varied and interesting. I guess I'm still a member of all 3.

I'm back participating on the OGR forum, where I first began, and like it there. Of the 3, it seems to be the most dynamic, with the most members, and responses come quickly. It's also very easy to post photos and videos there.

I also have a lot of respect for GRJ (even if he was a cocky PO-2 when I was a cocky LtJG back in the day 😂), and appreciate his contributions and expertise on both forums.


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Who on this forum was on the original O Gauge forum, many, many years ago, the AOL electric train forum. That was a ruff and tumble forum, you had to have very thick skin to survive there. Alan Miller of OGR fame was a moderator or referee for awhile. I am guessing a lot of the AOL posters back then have passed on to the great train station in the sky.

Bill


----------



## Frisco Firefly (May 17, 2012)

seayakbill said:


> Who on this forum was on the original O Gauge forum, many, many years ago, the AOL electric train forum. That was a ruff and tumble forum, you had to have very thick skin to survive there. Alan Miller of OGR fame was a moderator or referee for awhile. I am guessing a lot of the AOL posters back then have passed on to the great train station in the sky.
> 
> Bill


I was on the AOL train boards. Started somewhere around 1999. Rough and tumble ? It was more like the WILD WILD WEST. There was no moderation after a while. The train wars MTH VS LIONEL. Pat Fusco, Neil the doctor, Tony Lash. Do you remember a woman that went by the name Tina Hot Mail. She was famous for saying "nailed it" Before the train wars started all these guys used to meet at York and have a BBQ, As I recall Frank Razz? used to do a lot of the grilling


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

"Are there other O-Gauge forums worth visiting?"

No, not really.


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

more here


https://www.modeltrainforum.com/threads/other-forum%E2%80%A6.199492/


----------



## Frisco Firefly (May 17, 2012)

I think it was around 2012 that the great migration took place and they came here from OGR It didn't take long for them to concider MTF their own personal forum.They dominated it. They had MTF patches made and clothes so they could advertise their new forum at York. Had their own MTF diner with guest speakers.

Most of the time here was spent trashing OGR. When one of their buddies posted something they all jumped in patting that person on the back Just like they do on their new forum.

They say that when they started OGF they ask for corporate sponsors a one time donation. CTT an Harry Heike donated and had a logo in the corporate sponsor location. Both are now gone.

Something happened and the next thing you know they are trashing Harry Heike. They always praised him and then they trashed him. They also recently trashed GRJ.

Since you will never hear the truth from PTC. MRMuffin trains started a thread on OGR about what happened. Alan let it stand for 24 hrs before closing it so that those affected by the malcontents on OGF could have their say since the couldn't post on OGF

Sure glad I didn't join OGF 

Here is the link


https://ogrforum.ogaugerr.com/topic/my-thoughts-on-the-goodbye-harry-hieke?reply=162334965856457757#162334965856457757


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Good to see you are back Frisco Firefly! Haven’t heard from you in a long while…


----------



## neilblumberg (Apr 15, 2019)

Been on every forum at one time or the other. This one is pretty good. OGR is the most informative and active overall due to the large number of posters. I don't always agree with the moderators' choices, but it's their forum and by and large they have been even handed in their moderation over the last 5-10 years. 

Participated in the MTJ forum for years, but it has become the island of the angry old men lately, with the exception of the editor of the O Scale Magazine and a few others. Not too many people participating so I mostly participate in the political carnage .

Was on the OGF for a short time, but got tossed off because I insisted on educating a few posters as to what first amendment rights actually meant, and how they did not apply in private forums such as OGR . A few misguided individuals seem to think they have first amendment rights on private discussion forums and in their grocery store. Don't like to be told that's simply not the case. Perhaps I contradicted one of the "elders" or Brian Vaill himself once too often. Certainly wasn't lacking in civility, just insisted on having a point of view that didn't agree with their "culture." I think they mean well, but are living in a bit of a bubble. Everyone has to have culturally approved points of view. Some folks insist on fantasies such as Lionel only makes poor products or this or that is the cause of all the world's problems. More than a little arrogance, to my way of thinking, but I suppose that is a risk with any degree of power as a forum moderator. The moderators here don't seem to be all that hostile or totalitarian .


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

thought i was a member of OGF, turned out i wasn't, so i re-applied, and lo and behold, i was rejected [today]

O Gauge Forum <[email protected]>
To:[email protected]
Sat, Jun 18 at 3:48 p.m.
Unfortunately, your pending forum account at o-gaugeforum.com has been rejected.


----------



## neilblumberg (Apr 15, 2019)

OGF is like Animal Farm. Some animals are more equal than others .


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

neilblumberg said:


> OGF is like Animal Farm. Some animals are more equal than others .


What a coincidence. See *My Post Here*..


----------



## neilblumberg (Apr 15, 2019)

"I am guessing a lot of the AOL posters back then have passed on to the great train station in the sky."

That's true. Pat Fusco (TRex) and Tom Grimason are no longer alive, for two. Jon Lane and Stirling Woodin died many years ago. None of us are getting any younger .


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

For those who were on OGF, do you know what happened to the father and son from Cornerfield? They were two of the most prolific posters and now I see they are deleted. I would visit from time to time but never joined. I hope to visit the Cornerfield layout soon.

Pete


----------



## neilblumberg (Apr 15, 2019)

I believe they were told to restrict their videos to a single thread and they agreed to disagree. Some of old timers complained that there were too many Cornerfield threads I gather. Bunch of cranky people in the main. For a while they were the "Lionel sucks" and "OGR Forum" sucks forum. Not that there's anything wrong with that. Whatever floats your boat. But they are outstanding hypocrites and annoyingly self-congratulatory at times .


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

The Cornerfield Layout videos were the best part of the OGF, one of the main reasons that I stopped by OGF. To bad they and the moderators of OGF had a falling out.

Bill


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Frisco Firefly said:


> As I recall Frank Razz? used to do a lot of the grilling


Yep, Frank Razzagone and Randy Tegnazian were our designated grillers for Bar-B-Q's at York. We were a group known as the TOOG's that was formed by Tony Lash. There were 22 members that were primarily MTH operators, kind of a mini-forum on AOL. Occasionally some of us would get together at Tony's business to operate his layout and just have a good time.

Bill


----------



## Bryan Moran (Jan 15, 2017)

I was able to sign on to OGF yesterday, thankfully my credentials were self populating.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

neilblumberg said:


> I believe they were told to restrict their videos to a single thread and they agreed to disagree. Some of old timers complained that there were too many Cornerfield threads I gather.


That's pretty hilarious considering that Brian left here in a snit because I wouldn't let him flood the O-Scale forum with birthday threads! 😅


----------



## superwarp1 (Dec 13, 2016)

.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Birthdays are always very important….to those who have very few of them left…. 

Hey, I wonder if they’d let ME join….?


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> That's pretty hilarious considering that Brian left here in a snit because I wouldn't let him flood the O-Scale forum with birthday threads! 😅


They have learned that the absence of any rule or order eventually makes things harder. They tried to look the other way on many things and it added to the chaos that occurred there…

Tom


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Old_Hobo said:


> Birthdays are always very important….to those who have very few of them left….
> 
> Hey, I wonder if they’d let ME join….?


Sure, I'll recommend you, that should _seal the deal_!


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

Life is way too long to surround yourself with people like that.


----------



## Bryan Moran (Jan 15, 2017)

There is no denying that the OGR Forum has the most activity, despite some times seeming to remove members or moderate in a way that some disagree with. I like MORE content, and here at MTF sometimes I don't see much happening and also the Buy/Sell is fun and this Buy/Sell is less active. 

I am 100% O Scale / Gauge so for me this MTF forum is not the best, but I get it - there is a lot of similarities as far as scenery and buildings.


----------



## Bryan Moran (Jan 15, 2017)

I emailed Harry about doing a couple of projects. I asked about the ES44ACs left over. If he has 8-9 left, unless I understand the Mr Muffins response in the OGR add on link - then could they not be done in any livery? I asked him about that as well as weathering my new Milwaukee Road SD45.


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

Brian the ESC44ACs were returned to the owner some time ago.

We owned two of them which Harry transformed into Virginian diesels. He did a nice job.

Good luck on the SD45. Harry told me yesterday that he just received a lot of additional work so he might be a bit slow getting to you. But his pieces are well worth waiting for.


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

JeffHurl said:


> Life is way too long to surround yourself with people like that.


Life is also way too short to continue bashing other forums. I said it over there too.


----------



## Bryan Moran (Jan 15, 2017)

Bill Webb said:


> Brian the ESC44ACs were returned to the owner some time ago.
> 
> We owned two of them which Harry transformed into Virginian diesels. He did a nice job.
> 
> Good luck on the SD45. Harry told me yesterday that he just received a lot of additional work so he might be a bit slow getting to you. But his pieces are well worth waiting for.


Thanks Bill. Maybe this controversy made him busier then ever. I am in no hurry but would like to get on the schedule.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Harry Heike is a legend.
He does nice work, something I saw of his a long time ago I really didn't like, but I dared not say that online.
Wasn't he Brian's / PTC's buddy? Left the OGF site?
I don't know what happens over there as I don't visit often.
The Legend was mentioned here when "they" were over here, before the B day leave. (they = "founding members")
Up until then I never heard of him. ( I don't go to York.)









Post your pictures of Harry Heike creations


I like Harry's work but is web page doesn't show much of his creations. I have his no tell motel waiting to be build (it would be nice to have a picture while assembling it) and the base for GCT station. Neither are on his web page. Brian mention that Harry did a Chicago station, but I can't...




www.modeltrainforum.com





I think we have some very talented members here in the weathering department the could give him a run for the money. 
But they may do their work in N or HO or S, so some O members might never see them as they seem to just stick to strictly O scale.
Sad, that they miss so much more MTF has to offer.

And yes WE HAVE A, B DAY THREAD, I think it is stickie thread? 

Looks like Brian locked the John thread.


----------



## PRR1361 (Dec 14, 2018)

highvoltage said:


> Life is also way too short to continue bashing other forums.


It may be, it may not. But the "forum bashing" over there has turned into defamation, and honestly I see no way for others to refute the accusations since they ban you if so much as look cross-eyed at them, and then continue gaslighting all of the other members that they don't ban anyone. I think over time, more and more people have realized what the owners/moderators are about and have moved on to greener, or at least more honest pastures. 

Say what you will about OGR and the way they run it, but at least they have a set of rules and they live by it. On the other hand, OGF has rules written down, and for a certain set of folks there all they need to do is follow them. But for others, who aren't in their inner circle, there are unwritten rules that they must follow. Mainly kissing other people's rear ends and toing the invisible line. In short, MTF and OGR have rules, and they might be stricter on the surface, but they are applied relatively equally. While OGF says one thing, and does another thing entirely.


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

Sticks and stones may break my bones but OGF can never hurt me.


----------



## PRR1361 (Dec 14, 2018)

Millstonemike said:


> Sticks and stones may break my bones but OGF can never hurt me.


They can if you have a business to run and they libel your name and it shows up in google searches!


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

PRR1361 said:


> They can if you have a business to run and they libel your name and it shows up in google searches!


Nope, they can't hurt me. If they libel my name and there's money to be made in a lawsuit, I'll take it (and shut them down in the process).

_Defamation (i.e. libel) is the communication of a false statement about another that injures their reputation and usually constitutes a tort._


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

Bryan Moran said:


> Thanks Bill. Maybe this controversy made him busier then ever. I am in no hurry but would like to get on the schedule.


If he doesn’t get back to you, e-mail me and I will give you his phone number. Don’t want to put it out here.


----------



## papa3rail (Oct 8, 2016)

I post here and I post at OGF, There are posters I enjoy at both places.I don't post at OGR because Rich banned me many years ago and in retrospect I probably deserved it.
.
My favorite forum of all time was "The O Gauge Hobbyist" started by my buddy frank53 you could say anything you wanted there. A lot of people found Frank hard to take but I loved the guy and he was a hell of a modeler.

I enjoy threads about layout building,scenery work and structure building,all seem to be in short supply these days.

All I know is after 63 years on the planet I've discovered everyone can be an A hole in their own way and likewise everyone has redeeming qualities if you look hard enough.Besides if we all stopped talking to A holes we'd be pretty lonely especially my wife.


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

papa3rail said:


> I post here and I post at OGF, There are posters I enjoy at both places.I don't post at OGR because Rich banned me many years ago and in retrospect I probably deserved it.
> .
> My favorite forum of all time was "The O Gauge Hobbyist" started by my buddy frank53 you could say anything you wanted there. A lot of people found Frank hard to take but I loved the guy and he was a hell of a modeler.
> 
> ...


Yep, I was a member of the O Gauge Hobbyist Forum. It was a terrific forum. I won one of Frank53's buildings from his layout in a contest.

Bill


----------



## The Southern Railroad (May 22, 2021)

wvgca said:


> thought i was a member of OGF, turned out i wasn't, so i re-applied, and lo and behold, i was rejected [today]
> 
> O Gauge Forum <[email protected]>
> To:[email protected]
> ...


I tired to sign up a while back 
I get a message we can not prove who you are? My website site - email and phone number - My address - not to sound like a Sob - I live on a Golf Course - a simple google search - TCA and NAWCC member { Railroad clocks and watches 40 years doing restorations } I'll reserve any other comments - and yield my time to the next guy or gal
Simple this site has a better class of train people with a International twist - works for me - the advice you all give to new people will only aid in keeping the tracks open for future Generations 
Lastly - I was on a German site - just had no time to translate everything - they were a good bunch - mainly HO
"Ride The Rails"


----------



## dalesr (Dec 3, 2021)

well i am glad to know i am not the only one banned from OGR for no reason, other than maybe someone was having an unruly hair day....?


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

dalesr said:


> well i am glad to know i am not the only one banned from OGR for no reason, other than maybe someone was having an unruly hair day....?


Yep, I was given the boot over a year ago for no apparent reason. I am guessing since I was not a subscriber to any of their offerings or don't have a magazine subscription that was the reason.

Bill


----------



## Desperado (Mar 14, 2021)

I've been on this forum for only a couple of years now. I don't believe I have ever heard a good thing about the other one - in fact it seems pretty unanimous that whoever is running that operation over there is very much narcissistic. My take on it.....a song from the late 50's sums it up.....It's my forum and I'll deny if I want to, deny if I want to, deny if I want to. I would be curious if anyone has ever had a good experience over there.


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

Desperado: Regarding the late Leslie Gore’s old top 40 hit from 1963, that other forum seems to have morphed into a better one over the years and is not quite the same as it was 7 or 8 years ago. In fact, I’ve had nothing but good experiences over the past few months since I’ve resumed posting there.


----------



## Desperado (Mar 14, 2021)

Yellowstone Special said:


> Desperado: Regarding the late Leslie Gore’s old top 40 hit from 1963, that other forum seems to have morphed into a better one over the years and is not quite the same as it was 7 or 8 years ago. In fact, I’ve had nothing but good experiences over the past few months since I’ve resumed posting there.


I have that song in my head now. I should have known better. Good though to hear your experience is not all fire and brimstone. In all actuality I don't plan on ever going over there - just noting that it seems to be a toxic environment is all.


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

Desperado said:


> I would be curious if anyone has ever had a good experience over there.


several posters here also post over there
the way to stay on their good side is never ever disagree with any of the special posters, even if you have proof!


----------



## davidone (Apr 20, 2015)

I belong to the OGF and here, I was a OGR member for 20 years before I got banned for not buying the magazine or the online version. I won't give my opinion of OGR and their leaders.
I have been a member of the OGF for quite awhile and enjoy it. I find nothing wrong with the special announcements. Geez if you don't like them pass those posts by. The MTF is another place I like. I like to talk about trains and model trains. I find some of that here. Although it has seemed the talk has slowed down. Yes know its summer, but the number of posts have been slowing down for some time.

Also if there are people on any forum that annoy you just don't respond to them. I like the OGF because I'm having fun and the talk is invigorating. I have friends on all the forums because I've been around them forever. Started in the mid 90's during the wild west days when there were no rules online. I did not like the sniping, the insults and many other things. It caused me to stay away. 

Dave


----------



## PRR1361 (Dec 14, 2018)

davidone said:


> I have been a member of the OGF for quite awhile and enjoy it. I find nothing wrong with the special announcements. Geez if you don't like them pass those posts by.


I don't think anyone is complaining about special announcements, but individual happy birthday posts for every member is a bit much. The membership numbers at OGF are so low it doesn't matter much, but in a bigger forum it would be a wall of posts everyday.

And you yourself admitted you want to read about trains.



> Also if there are people on any forum that annoy you just don't respond to them. I like the OGF because I'm having fun and the talk is invigorating. I have friends on all the forums because I've been around them forever. Started in the mid 90's during the wild west days when there were no rules online. I did not like the sniping, the insults and many other things. It caused me to stay away.


It's easy not to respond when they just ban you. And I have nothing against setting rules and booting those that don't follow them. However, OGF claims to be an open forum where you can discuss anything, they have some very basic rules, and say they don't ban people for speaking their minds. However it's a baldface lie. If you disagree with a certain moderator, you're dead meat. AND they gaslight everyone saying that the person chose to leave and they've only had to ban one person.

Personal attacks are never welcome, and I'd rather talk trains, but they hardly do over there, and their behavior should be documented so potential future members know what to expect.


----------



## peterbilt379 (Jan 4, 2013)

Arnold kicked me off OGR because I had an american flag in my pic. Im a Nam combat vet. Said I couldn't have a flag included. What an A##hole! Bunch of cry babies over there.


----------



## neilblumberg (Apr 15, 2019)

"If you disagree with a certain moderator, you're dead meat. "

The OGF in a nutshell, in my experience. 

That said, all forum moderators have buttons that can be pushed. Their forum. Their rules. If you want to stubbornly break the rules, you are going to bear the consequences. But at least have clear rules and enforce them in evenhanded fashion.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

peterbilt379 said:


> Arnold kicked me off OGR because I had an american flag in my pic. Im a Nam combat vet. Said I couldn't have a flag included. What an A##hole! Bunch of cry babies over there.


Perhaps he would have preferred a Russian flag….


----------



## davidone (Apr 20, 2015)

PRR 1361

Apparently you get your information from someone that knows nothing. Yes we celebrate birthdays, anniversarys, favorite sports teams, we comfort those going thru tough times. Nothing like a friendly forum where everybody is like a friend. We do talk about trains, post pictures of our layouts. I'm not saying we have the best forum, but we like it the way it is. 
Please don't join our forum if things we do bother you. 
The thing that gets me is people from other forums keep talking about what they don't like about the OGF, I DON'T CARE what you or anybody thinks about OGF.

I like it as many others do so please stay away!!!!

Dave


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

davidone said:


> PRR 1361
> 
> Apparently you get your information from someone that knows nothing. Yes we celebrate birthdays, anniversarys, favorite sports teams, we comfort those going thru tough times. Nothing like a friendly forum where everybody is like a friend. We do talk about trains, post pictures of our layouts. I'm not saying we have the best forum, but we like it the way it is.
> Please don't join our forum if things we do bother you.
> ...


Well it was your leader there that started the rant about John?
You might want to take your own advice? 😎


----------



## PRR1361 (Dec 14, 2018)

Big Ed said:


> Well it was your leader there that started the rant about John?
> You might want to take your own advice? 😎


And Harry, and apparently someone else who cancelled an event that had something to do with Stockyard Express.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

PRR1361 said:


> And Harry, and apparently someone else who cancelled an event that had something to do with Stockyard Express.


I don't know I hardly visit there. Never tried to join, no interest.
When most of them were here it was just mainly Atta boy posts.
90 % of their posts here were just Well done, looks good, great job, slap on the back posts.
And Happy Birthday, which we already had a place for but they wanted it strictly in the O forum.
And he tried everything but calling the President to have them strictly in O forum.


Now don't try posting anything but O there, none of the other scales are welcome.
And also don't forget to give the $100 (or is it 2 now?) a year to keep the site going.
Otherwise you are looked down upon.

I wouldn't even be saying anything about them till I read Brian's rant.
You all do notice I have kept mainly quiet about all of this?
Otherwise some here will call me a troll.


----------



## PRR1361 (Dec 14, 2018)

Big Ed said:


> I wouldn't even be saying anything about them till I read Brian's rant.
> You all do notice I have kept mainly quiet about all of this?
> Otherwise some here will call me a troll.


I won’t. I agree 100% with you.


----------



## davidone (Apr 20, 2015)

Well Big Ed your thinking that someone will call you a troll!!!! Guess what you are a troll. We only talk about O and not the other scales, what could it be, the fact ED is that we are called OGF, O gauge Forum, so we talk a out O gauge. It does not discount anybody from posting a question about any scale. We are very inclusive and try to help all questions. This kind of forum may not be for you and with your attitude I understand why.

What ever happens on our platform is NONE OF YOUR BUSINESS, we do what we have to do to keep us viable, lose your sponsors and see how many of you donate to keep things going. As it is you keep losing members while we are gaining. Its amazing how many have posted not just here but other places as well that have no idea of what happened, talk about trolling!!! 
Also calling out people using their name on a public forum is beyond tacky. Sorry to say I am embarrassed by yours and many others comments. Your supposed to be adults I wish you acted like it. 

This is my last comment on the subject!!

Dave


----------



## Desperado (Mar 14, 2021)

Wow. ...no words....


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

davidone said:


> PRR 1361
> 
> Apparently you get your information from someone that knows nothing. Yes we celebrate birthdays, anniversarys, favorite sports teams, we comfort those going thru tough times. Nothing like a friendly forum where everybody is like a friend. We do talk about trains, post pictures of our layouts. I'm not saying we have the best forum, but we like it the way it is.
> Please don't join our forum if things we do bother you.
> ...


when OGF finds out you post here do not be surprised you get banned


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

davidone said:


> Well Big Ed your thinking that someone will call you a troll!!!! Guess what you are a troll. We only talk about O and not the other scales, what could it be, the fact ED is that we are called OGF, O gauge Forum, so we talk a out O gauge. It does not discount anybody from posting a question about any scale. We are very inclusive and try to help all questions. This kind of forum may not be for you and with your attitude I understand why.
> 
> What ever happens on our platform is NONE OF YOUR BUSINESS, we do what we have to do to keep us viable, lose your sponsors and see how many of you donate to keep things going. As it is you keep losing members while we are gaining. Its amazing how many have posted not just here but other places as well that have no idea of what happened, talk about trolling!!!
> Also calling out people using their name on a public forum is beyond tacky. Sorry to say I am embarrassed by yours and many others comments. Your supposed to be adults I wish you acted like it.
> ...



you really are brain washed.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

davidone said:


> Well Big Ed your thinking that someone will call you a troll!!!! Guess what you are a troll. We only talk about O and not the other scales, what could it be, the fact ED is that we are called OGF, O gauge Forum, so we talk a out O gauge. It does not discount anybody from posting a question about any scale. We are very inclusive and try to help all questions. This kind of forum may not be for you and with your attitude I understand why.
> 
> What ever happens on our platform is NONE OF YOUR BUSINESS, we do what we have to do to keep us viable, lose your sponsors and see how many of you donate to keep things going. As it is you keep losing members while we are gaining. Its amazing how many have posted not just here but other places as well that have no idea of what happened, talk about trolling!!!
> Also calling out people using their name on a public forum is beyond tacky. Sorry to say I am embarrassed by yours and many others comments. Your supposed to be adults I wish you acted like it.
> ...


"This is my last comment on the subject!!"


GOOD.


----------



## MattR (Oct 30, 2015)

davidone said:


> Well Big Ed your thinking that someone will call you a troll!!!! Guess what you are a troll. We only talk about O and not the other scales, what could it be, the fact ED is that we are called OGF, O gauge Forum, so we talk a out O gauge. It does not discount anybody from posting a question about any scale. We are very inclusive and try to help all questions. This kind of forum may not be for you and with your attitude I understand why.
> 
> What ever happens on our platform is NONE OF YOUR BUSINESS, we do what we have to do to keep us viable, lose your sponsors and see how many of you donate to keep things going. As it is you keep losing members while we are gaining. Its amazing how many have posted not just here but other places as well that have no idea of what happened, talk about trolling!!!
> Also calling out people using their name on a public forum is beyond tacky. Sorry to say I am embarrassed by yours and many others comments. Your supposed to be adults I wish you acted like it.
> ...


I see. But calling out John and Alan by name is okay?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

davidone said:


> Also calling out people using their name on a public forum is beyond tacky. Sorry to say I am embarrassed by yours and many others comments. Your supposed to be adults I wish you acted like it.


Gee David, what about the whole thread trashing me on your chosen platform? Or are those rules only meant for other venues?


----------



## Bryan Moran (Jan 15, 2017)

It is in my opinion too bad this post like others have been reduced to this. Forums, Facebook, social media generation of communication have allowed a certain degree of anonymity that face to face decorum would not likely allow or see. 

We are brave behind an Avatar while in person we can agree to disagree. And get on with train talk. Either John should shut this one down as he has in the past or we should self regulate and stop.

The core issue has been resolved or hashed out. The review of what forums still are out there, and what has gone away was interesting to a point. I am a member here and OGF but am not active there. My only regret is that this forum is not as active, seems to down some members that posted frequently in the past.

I miss Rockymountaineer. I have not seen his posts anywhere for a while. I recently had a post encouraging old members to come back and let us know what’s going on and a few did.

A robust forum needs variety and numbers. I just skip over subjects that don’t interest me. I’m a big question asker of dumb questions that when answered here allow me to move my layout along.

Why can’t we just agree to disagree and get back to model railroading?


----------



## PRR1361 (Dec 14, 2018)

Bryan Moran said:


> It is in my opinion too bad this post like others have been reduced to this. Forums, Facebook, social media generation of communication have allowed a certain degree of anonymity that face to face decorum would not likely allow or see.


Has nothing to do with social media, that's a red herring. It's been this way since the dawn of the internet, but I'm not sure this post has been "reduced" to anything. It started out talking about other forums, and it's still doing that. For a long time these posts weren't needed, but then something went off the rails over there at OGF. Promises were made in their OGF engines, promises weren't kept, and they threw Harry under the bus. Then John, and still others. 



> The core issue has been resolved or hashed out.


That's not even remotely true, at all. There are still people defending OGF and what they did/do. Some are just deflecting from the issue (like your reply and others), and no apology has been issued by PTC Brian or OGF more widely.



> A robust forum needs variety and numbers. I just skip over subjects that don’t interest me. I’m a big question asker of dumb questions that when answered here allow me to move my layout along.
> 
> Why can’t we just agree to disagree and get back to model railroading?


Agree on variety and numbers. Something OGF has neither of. However, if you just skip past subjects that don't interest you, why are you seeking to have this thread shut down while the rest of us are trying to correct the record... Or at least refute what has been written over on OGF until it's rescinded.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

The problem is, it may never be rescinded….


----------



## davidone (Apr 20, 2015)

Ok I'm going against my own post of not responding anymore.

I have to clear up a few things, ..the bashing of the OGF from some people who have never looked at or posted on the OGF and asked questions is beyond my way of thinking. Do you think we are all lock step with one another? Of course not. I don't agree with some things that have been done but that's water over the bridge. Besides what some of you think I don't read every post on here or the OGF. I didn't read the post about John, never had a issue about him but a few members did. 
I do agree we should leave out personal attacks , if you have an issue contact them directly not online. Look we all make mistakes and I always own up to mine. 

I promise I will not respond again, will you say the same?

Dave


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

davidone said:


> I do agree we should leave out personal attacks , *if you have an issue contact them directly not online*. Look we all make mistakes and I always own up to mine.


Exactly how would I do that, and even if it did, what good would it do?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

davidone said:


> Ok I'm going against my own post of not responding anymore.
> 
> 
> I promise I will not respond again, will you say the same?
> ...



NO, I won't.


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Jeepers, I started this thread to see if there were any other forums that I was unaware of. It did lead to some very interesting discussions in regards to the forums that I do visit. Bottom line is that there are not very many forums for O gauge electric trains.

Bill


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

davidone said:


> Well Big Ed your thinking that someone will call you a troll!!!! Guess what you are a troll. We only talk about O and not the other scales, what could it be, the fact ED is that we are called OGF, O gauge Forum, so we talk a out O gauge. It does not discount anybody from posting a question about any scale. We are very inclusive and try to help all questions. This kind of forum may not be for you and with your attitude I understand why.
> 
> What ever happens on our platform is NONE OF YOUR BUSINESS, we do what we have to do to keep us viable, lose your sponsors and see how many of you donate to keep things going. As it is you keep losing members while we are gaining. Its amazing how many have posted not just here but other places as well that have no idea of what happened, talk about trolling!!!
> Also calling out people using their name on a public forum is beyond tacky. Sorry to say I am embarrassed by yours and many others comments. Your supposed to be adults I wish you acted like it.
> ...


Wow, shades of Queen Gertrude ("The Lady doth protest to much, methinks"). And the stats here show this forum is not shrinking, but stable and growing slowly, but as Dave said about their forum, whatever happens here is our business, not his. I'm quite pleased with how it has evolved and who has left and stayed and joined.

This probably isn't my last comment on this subject (unless GRJ (perhaps wisely) closes it  ).


----------



## PRR1361 (Dec 14, 2018)

seayakbill said:


> Jeepers, I started this thread to see if there were any other forums that I was unaware of. It did lead to some very interesting discussions in regards to the forums that I do visit. Bottom line is that there are not very many forums for O gauge electric trains.
> 
> Bill


I think probably what happened is that two different threads were confused. I had started a thread called "Other Forum" or something of that nature in Union Station to keep it out of the main O Gauge topic about a week before this one. I apologize for the cross pollination.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Probably not a bad idea to close this now, I think it's run it's course.


----------

